# New Vizsla puppy



## greggjones42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I've been following this blog for the last few months and have learned a ton. My wife and I are excited to say our Vizsla puppy was born over the weekend and I wanted to share the picture with the group. We aren't sure which one is our yet (we find out around 7 weeks), but we are excited to watch all 7 grow in the coming weeks. 

Thanks to Doug Horn at TopStock Vizlsa Kennels for sharing the picture with us. 

4 Males 3 Females.


----------



## xgravity23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Aw, cute! When we got our second V, we had already put our deposit down for a female, and she was the only female in the litter of 6, so we got to watch her grow from the very beginning. It is so fun! Do you live close? Will you get to visit the puppies?


----------



## greggjones42 (Mar 5, 2013)

We can't wait! We live in Maryland and the puppies are in Tennessee so we may not get a chance to get down there before we actually pick him/her up.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It will be a long wait!

I also live in Maryland and we got both of our boys out of state, one from Iowa, and the other from Pennsylvania. 

Our breeders were great lots of phone calls and pictures from them both.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, greggjones42, and thanks for posting the cute puppy pics... Keep em coming!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

That is got to be the cutest darn picture I've Everseen. Welcome to the forum


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

greggjones42 - welcome to the forum!

Beautiful picture!


----------



## greggjones42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! GarysAppolo, Any tips on the long car ride back once we pick the puppy up?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

The car rides were not bad at all. We did end up holding them in our lap and they slept the whole time. Make sure you bring a bowl for food and water.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh and maybe something for the pup to chew on if he or she is awake.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

and lots of newspaper to piddle on...
Beautiful mama and babies.... tears me up bigtime!!!


----------

